# The most badass type?



## The Great One

What do you think that the most badass personality type is? I think that I'm going with ISTP with entj as as a close second. Those folks are like fearless warriors in my experience.


----------



## bionic

INTJs of course! With ENTJs being next


----------



## Nearsification

I got to go with ISTPs. Their super badass in everything.


----------



## Coco

INFJ. Hell yeah.


----------



## The Great One

Coco said:


> INFJ. Hell yeah.


LOL, you're a funny guy. Ya, have any more jokes for me?


----------



## Nasmoe

ISTP. I just imagine them walking around like this all day:


----------



## BearRight

ISTP is the most badass introvert and might punch you till you bleed, but the ENTJ will wreck more havoc as an extrovert if you get on his way, because he has an armada in his command. ENTJ is the admiral.


----------



## Midnight Rambler

IFNP is the most bad ass!


----------



## Coco

NatetheGreat said:


> LOL, you're a funny guy. Ya, have any more jokes for me?



Yes!


What do you call a fish with no eye ?
Fsh!


----------



## Vaka

Coco said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> What do you call a fish with no eye ?
> Fsh!


That doesn't work when you type it out xD


----------



## Coco

Nyx said:


> That doesn't work when you type it out xD


Haha, you're right 

Here'S another one then

What did the ghost say to the wall?
Hey just passing through.

 This one is even funnier!


----------



## TurranMC

I came here to vote myself as the most badass type but it seems Coco here is making a strong rush for the crown.


----------



## Siggy

Coco has to get past me first, which wont happen.


----------



## TurranMC

Dear Sigmund said:


> Coco has to get past me first, which wont happen.


----------



## firedell

ESTP, duh. :tongue:


----------



## Jonny0207

ISTP.

Red from That 70's Show, anyone?


----------



## digital

I'm gonna have to go with ISTP too. For example, there's this one guy who wears socks with flip-flops, like that:








And there's been an awful lot of laughing about it, and he just doesn't give a damn.

Also, he's one of the few people who can just kind of mock me when he feels like it. Like when I was doing him a favour once, he laughed straight into my face when I was whining about irrelevant stuff

INFJ is pretty hardcore too. I'm one, and I've seen a bunch of us, so I should know.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Jonny0207 said:


> ISTP.
> 
> Red from That 70's Show, anyone?


What makes you think that Red is an ISTP?


----------



## ZC Carbon

I would like to see how a 'not badass' type would act when they finally do act badass.

That would be badass.:wink:


----------



## Jonny0207

HannibalLecter said:


> What makes you think that Red is an ISTP?


 
Red IS an ISTP. OK, first of all, he's really introverted: his only real friends were from Vietnam, and they seperated after the war.

He's no way an F.

Definite S.

Now, when you look at J/P... maybe he is ISTJ... he's always talking about the war, and about past experiences. But he doesn't have Te. Well, he's fictional...



Let's leave it at ISTx


----------



## onstar5488

ESTP hands down.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

bionic said:


> INFP are not badass. They would be the first to run in a fight.


Run? No way. I would beat everybody to a pulp, then walk away slowly and solemnly, pondering the weight of my actions and the inherent violence that is present in even the most peaceful humans. But if they came back the next day, I would do it again! :crazy:

I think NT's would be the worst in a fight. See the below video for evidence.


----------



## onstar5488

NTs would be better off inventing the weapon, so the ESTP can use it for mass destruction


----------



## Hammerhand

bionic said:


> INFP are not badass. They would be the first to run in a fight.


Wait, before i flame you, is this a joke?

Nah, I don't think so. Do you have any Nf friends? (preferably male)

I can tell you, if anything I truly value is threathened (friends, brother, freedom, etc) I don't back down, I don't run away. 
I'm going to go completely apeshit on the offender, and yes I have done that before, and will do again if I feel it's neccesary.

I hope you can guess what happened to a certain fool that thought me a harmless fluffy bunny (the idiot spit in my face:angry. He wasn't all to proud and pleased over the consequenses. (Neither was I, since I feel ashamed when I lose it)

It's all about context really.


----------



## susurration

Hammerhand said:


> Wait, before i flame you, is this a joke?
> 
> Nah, I don't think so. Do you have any Nf friends? (preferably male)
> 
> I can tell you, if anything I truly value is threathened (friends, brother, freedom, etc) I don't back down, I don't run away.
> I'm going to go completely apeshit on the offender, and yes I have done that before, and will do again if I feel it's neccesary.
> 
> I hope you can guess what happened to a certain fool that thought me a harmless fluffy bunny (the idiot spit in my face:angry. He wasn't all to proud and pleased over the consequenses. (Neither was I, since I feel ashamed when I lose it)
> 
> It's all about context really.


Heh, the "infps' are pussies" line is about as relevant as the statement that "sensors are dumb". I wouldn't even give the suggestion a second thought, especially given the term "bad ass" wasn't even defined in the OP.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I generally dislike negative stereotypes about ENTJ's being ruthless and insensitive. But, to be honest there's some truth behind it. Te dominant types can be ruthless in wearing down opponents and will be determined to emerge as the victor.

On a personal level, I am fully aware of my potential to terrorize. If an individual gets my blood boiling, I will personally see to it that they pay the consequences in full. I will become relentless until they fully realize that they just made the worst mistake of their lives. And I'm disgustingly creative when it comes to terrorizing too. What I fear most about myself is my ability to play awful mind games with people. Sure an ISTP might deliver a few good puches, but an ENTJ will scramble your brains until you can't take it anymore. Our endurance is frightening. You won't win. What's even more unnerving about ENTJ's is that you'll never see this coming with our cool, calm, and collected demeanor. We wait until you suspect it least.

As a 1w2, what I just described hardly happens but I know I'm capable of it. Stuff like that only happens when I feel a strong moral sense that someone else has been wronged. Or if someone tries to undermine me. Don't ever do that, ever.

The sum it up (and I'm not proud of this), ENTJ's are the most badass in my opinion. Maybe not in a physical way but you really don't want to mess with one.

See Lenore Thompson's explanation about why ENTJ's are ruthless:
King on the Mountain

Here's a decent illustration of what an upset ENTJ might sound like:


----------



## azrinsani

Troisi said:


> I generally dislike negative stereotypes about ENTJ's being ruthless and insensitive. But, to be honest there's some truth behind it. Te dominant types can be ruthless in wearing down opponents and will be determined to emerge as the victor.
> 
> On a personal level, I am fully aware of my potential to terrorize. If an individual gets my blood boiling, I will personally see to it that they pay the consequences in full. I will become relentless until they fully realize that they just made the worst mistake of their lives. And I'm disgustingly creative when it comes to terrorizing too. What I fear most about myself is my ability to play awful mind games with people. Sure an ISTP might deliver a few good puches, but an ENTJ will scramble your brains until you can't take it anymore. Our endurance to make sure someone fully pays the consequences is frightening. What's even more unnerving about ENTJ's is that you'll never see this coming with our cool, calm, and collected demeanor. We wait until you suspect it least.
> 
> As a 1w2, what I just described hardly happens but I know I'm capable of it. Stuff like that only happens when I feel a strong moral sense that someone else has been wronged. Or if someone tries to undermine me. Don't ever do that, ever.
> 
> See Lenore Thompson's explanation about why ENTJ's are ruthless:
> King on the Mountain
> 
> Here's a decent visual illustration of what an upset ENTJ might sound like:
> YouTube - Pulp Fiction - Quentin Tarantino in action
> 
> The sum it up (and I'm not proud of this), ENTJ's are the most badass in my opinion.



Come on man.. I'm an ENTJ... and I don't think ENTJ's are badass

Name me ONE, just ONE, cartoon or movie heroes which is an ENTJ...


----------



## Black Rabbit

azrinsani said:


> Come on man.. I'm an ENTJ... and I don't think ENTJ's are badass
> 
> Name me ONE, just ONE, cartoon or movie heroes which is an ENTJ...


I'm speaking from personal experience. I agree that we don't give the appearance of being badass. That's probably the last impression I give people. 

But reflect on yourself for a minute. When you reach that boiling point, don't you recognize that relentless attitude you have towards someone who's pushing your buttons? It's the Te man

Again, we don't have the Clint Eastwood aura at all but we're more of wolves in sheep's clothing.

Or maybe that's just me and I'm a horrible person.


----------



## noosabar

My buisness partner is a buff, weight lifting, rocksinging, bison hunting, alpha. He dissappears when Im pissed off. He gets genuinley scared and tells others to stay away, approaching me like a lamb. Iv called his bluff to a point he would back me in a confrontation of blows. Its funny he'd probably knock me down with his pinky. Bad ass INTP ha ha ha

Oh he is ENTJ


----------



## azrinsani

Troisi said:


> I'm speaking from personal experience. I agree that we don't give the appearance of being badass. That's probably the last impression I give people.
> 
> But reflect on yourself for a minute. When you reach that boiling point, don't you recognize that relentless attitude you have towards someone who's pushing your buttons? It's the Te man
> 
> Again, we don't have the Clint Eastwood aura at all but we're more of wolves in sheep's clothing.
> 
> Or maybe that's just me and I'm a horrible person.


I totally agree. ENTJs need a lot of shutting off to do.. which is probably why no super heroes are inspired by ENTJ attitudes.

Interestingly there's a lot of ENTJ badass super villains though.... on top of my head is lex luthor from superman


----------



## curious0610

INTJs and INFJs"

"The party animal nerd._ The drunken philosopher_. Argues vehemently that people should be rational while packing the bong for another hit. "Cogito, ergo, sum." "

hidden agenda | Life as a Project


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I am a badass because I chew on adrenal glands, flog drug warlords, and casually walk away while a building explodes behind me. I wear python boots, careen at dangerously high-speeds on motorcycles, stink like an armpit, but make sweet passionate love to beautiful bad actresses with bodies more voluptuous than the sexual-innuendo named women on a 007 movie. I beat Arnold Schwarzenegger in arm-wrestling because he was a sissy man, slapped Jason Statham's bald dome, and rescued the princess from Bowser, before walking home to a steak and cold beer. I once let a gang of ninjas, pirates and sumo wrestlers attack me together, because I needed the practice, but I dispelled their attempts with faster kicks than Bruce Lee and more intelligence than Stephen Hawking.


----------



## Unicorntopia

ENTJ then ISTP.


----------



## Wake

ESTJ - pushy, demanding, achievers, opinionated, high integrity, and strong moral standards.

They are the seriously bad ass manager no one creates a problem with.


----------



## curious0610

Actually...

can someone define badass?


----------



## fragrance

curious0610 said:


> can someone define badass?


A mean or belligerent person whose extreme attitudes, behavior or appearance are admirable, including, but not limited to, supreme confidence, nearly divine ability, and a frequent disregard for authority. (Wiktionary, Urban Dictionary)

According to that definition, I'd say ENTJ and INTJ. Now honestly, why ISTP? I know lots of ISTPs... they usually be wanna left alone and don't think out bold and evil plans etc.


----------



## nevermore

Lol...someone voted ISFJ (I swear, it wasn't me:wink.


----------



## himynameisdead

infj's are the catalysts like MLK Jr. and stuff. We don't care about death or torture. We fight for our ideals to the death, yo.


----------



## himynameisdead

ZC Carbon said:


> I would like to see how a 'not badass' type would act when they finally do act badass.
> 
> That would be badass.:wink:


like whatever the hell type neville longbottom would be?
(I still think he's a wimp)


----------



## Jerick

I'll have to go with ESFP. They're performers, you know, exercise and all that, looking good. They probably have a pretty badass. Bad in a good way.


----------



## KyroseseOlympus

_1)ISTP 
2)ESTP
3)EXTJ
4)INTJ
ISTP's in my opinion are hardwired to be the most kickass-badass types.The noted academics and highly athletic stereotypes who are not any lesser than any other in competitive confrontation.Their optimal secondary Se coupled with high Ti is the most ideal apparatus in doing so.
ESTP's are completely different than I's in the sense that they are rather flowing more in their higher Se domain rather than plotting or judging the reality.Or dependent on people's reactions like the ENTP's which affects their choices.Nonetheless, they're the biggest bullies in my experience.
ESTJ's and ENTJ's with their charismatic Te manipulate people for objective purposes to serve a greater good[or some,for their own selfish means] crushing both weeds and flowers alike on their way[ESTJ?]
INTJ's neither like to manipulated,nor do they do it.But in a confrontation,strategy always compensates for talent..never vice versa.Nuff said!_


----------



## Alumina

L'Empereur said:


> LMAO at whoever voted for ENFPs and INFPs


I'd be amused for ESFPs and ISFPs. But now more for ISTPs because they are in the lead. Lol

Nah, it depends on the person if they make it bad-ass. Can't get a free ticket to badassery just cuz you score the personality which is commonly described for one.


----------



## Abraxas

I voted for ENTJ, but when I saw the slide for ISTP, I remembered Vin Diesel and Will Smith.

Goddammit.

Figures.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

An INFP on the edgy side of things.


----------



## ilythia

It's weird how ISFJs are underrepresented in this poll. I find them to be quite badass when they're fighting for a passion.

They're even called "The Defender!"

Examples would be:
John Reese, Person of Interest
The Punisher


----------



## finically

Considering the current poll results, I would deduce that ISTPs are the predominant type on Personality Cafe, or they (for reasons I will not speculate upon) are the most inclined to vote on this poll


----------



## Kay dash

Every personality type can be a badass if they develop their auxiliary function even ISFJs (No offense BTW >_< ) 
I mean look at it ENTPs we have Patrick Jane from The Mentalist Sora from No Game No Life
ENTJs have Aizen from Bleach and Light from Death Note
INTJs have Lelouch and for this one specially the list could go on
and I would give more example but I don't wanna right 32 names saying 2 for each personality but believe we're all badasses if we just know where to look


----------



## lolalalah

My favourite bad-ass character of all time is ESTJ.


----------



## Bunniculla

On a day to day basis, I gotta say give up for the ISTJ. Those mofos just get things done, no matter the sacrifice.


----------



## Amauriel

ESTPs are the most badass.


----------



## Endologic

T types with Se.

For the sake of the poll, I'm voting ENTJ.


----------



## shameless

Let's spin a bottle where it stops no one knows

Mirror mirror on the wall who is the biggest badass of all.


----------



## earlydazee

Any xSTP or xNTJ, let's be real.


----------



## Komodo

niss said:


> Every type can be a terror. My wife is a lovable ENFP that never met a stranger. Mess with her kids and she'll claw your little eyes out. My INFP son is very similar...will go out of his way to avoid confrontation, unless you are messing with someone he loves--then he'll turn you into a pretzel. So it really depends on motivation.
> 
> Now if we're talking just general bad to the bone, devil take the hindermost tough as nails type of individual I'm going for ESTJ or ISTJ. (think _Full Metal Jacket_). I've seen too many men--tough guys themselves--wither before one of these SJs on a tear. I've also seen them endure more to accomplish their mission than anyone would've thought possible.


*notice ISTJ* Fan-fucking-tastic! I totally agree.

I think ESFP can be really awesome sometimes. _Sometimes_.


----------



## Happy29

I want to meet the person who voted for ESFJ. Maybe they were drunk and hit the wrong button by mistake? :crazy:


----------



## Kay dash

Happy29 said:


> I want to meet the person who voted for ESFJ. Maybe they were drunk and hit the wrong button by mistake? :crazy:


it doesn't have to be physical badassery ESFJs can be baddasses in their own way too :laughing::laughing:
I mean I suspect Kaneki from Tokyo Ghoul is an ISFJ


----------



## Stevester

It's definitely a toss up between ISTP and ENTJ, which is why these are are two types I envy. But since they're very different, it depends on your personal definition of badass. If ''badass'' to you means silent analytical fearless action-oriented person, then ISTP it is, but if badass means someone who just takes charge and takes no crap in fulfilling their mission, then ENTJ.

Although in fairness both these types tend to be exaggerated especially in fictional work. For instance, not every ISTP is leather-wearing, motorcycle driving warrior slaying zombies effortlessly, whilst staying cool as a cucumber. In fact I know a lot of ISTPs in my everyday life that are just uneducated dumbasses with absolutely no sense of purpose, retaining a 13 year old boy mind in a 40¨+ year old body. And not every ENTJ is a dictator-like person crushing all opposition in their path.


----------



## Marshy

ESFXs of course.


----------



## VinnieBob

INTJ can build nukes
can't get much bad asser than that


----------



## cotti

Entj


----------



## Crowbo

Estp


----------



## Gilead

Podrick.


----------



## Crowbo

Your mom


----------



## Mr Castelo

Top 5 most badass types for me are:

1. ISTP (sorry, they're just too cool)
2. ENTJ (the definition of a boss)
3. ESTP (also a boss)
4. ENTP (they're great at debating)
5. INTJ (usually great at strategizing)


----------



## Buoyant

Probably ISTP since they seem to enjoy crushing bullies with righteous indignation. INFJs and INFPs also exhibit this trait of bully bashing, but it takes more to trigger them. The INFs have more of a Banner/Hulk relationship with their anger, a lot like Kwai Chang Caine from the old Kung Fu series. For types that despise conflict, some INFs sure have a lot of training and preparation for it. Ever seen a bully get his ass handed to him by the quiet kid?


----------



## Crowbo

Xntj


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Hard to rank, so I'll just make tiers.

1. ESTP (Most consistently badass)

2. ISTP, ENTJ, ESTJ (Usually badass)

3. ESFP, ENTP, ISTJ, INTJ (Can go either way)

4. ISFP, ENFJ, ISFJ, ENFP, INTP (In a way)

5. INFP, INFJ, ESFJ (What even is this?)


----------



## Crowbo

Cheesus Crust


----------



## mightyoak

ISTP for sure. They're very action oriented. They don't discuss their plans, they just carry them out and they certainly don't need anyone's permission. They are true "lone wolves" that don't seem to need anyone.


----------



## OliveBranch

ISTP's and ENTJ's


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Why are the xSTJ votes so low?


----------



## noobking

It's ISTP, just look at number 1 on the list.


----------



## Stevester

I think it's better to just separate them in categories

Lone-wolf stereotypical rule-breaking badass: *ISTP*

Alpha wolf pack leader muscle bro badass: *ESTP*

Corporate ambitious badass: *ENTJ*



Socially confident/arrogant but bark definitely worst than bite: *ENTP/ESTJ*

Gentle but do not f*** with them:* ESFP/ISFP*

Behind-the-scenes-string pullers but don't put them in the limelight: *ISTJ/INTJ*



Unfortunately considered beta by society's standards/can be under-estimated: *INTP/INFP/INFJ/ISFJ/ENFP*



Charismatic, magnetic leaders but often seen as emotionally weak: *ESFJ/ENFJ*


----------



## BroNerd

ENTP - most badass type for sure 

But I must admit that I like the categories set by @Stevester


----------



## TeamPB

xSTJs look pretty badass tbh
ISTJ in a reliable, physically capable, serious way and ESTJ...well, the same except they're even more confident, aggressive and controlling

(yeah, it's just stereotypes)


----------



## mia-me

SPs are the stereotypical badasses and yes, SFPs can be that way too and can often be mistyped as STPs.


----------

